# What happens if you mix tile grout incorrectly?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

If you make grout too watery, do you have to throw it away? Or can you wait until it becomes denser? Since the instruction for mixing it are so time specific, I would assume the later.


----------



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

*Grout*

It depends on how watery it gets. little over done isn't bad but too much isn't good. The grout is basically a cement type product and loses it's strength when diluted too much. The plus side is that you can always re-grout if an area becomes loose or starts to flake.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Over watering grout will weaken it if not ruin it entirely. It can also cause color variances.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep - too much water in grout account for most grout issues people have

I know it seems counter-intuitive since you need water to mix it - but unlike mud, too much is bad.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I left the mix in a bucket, and a couple of hours later it had thickened up. But I decided not to use it. After all that time chemical changes would ruin it, right?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

To much risk to take a chance---you did the right thing--


----------



## Todd/jacofaltrades (9 mo ago)

Well guys I have mixed to much water in the grout. I always just let it sit checking it often. Never had any trouble . I’ve had grout set fast in the bucket , start ti get hard so I just add water and remix . Never had any problems. And I have set a lot of tile in my life time. And still no problems.


----------

